# Poll about the fantasy of sharing...



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Not the reality - but the fantasy.

Men - does the thought of your wife being with you and another man turn you on?

Women - HOW WOULD YOU REACT to your man admitting to this fantasy?


----------



## rider (Jun 22, 2009)

Totally turns me on, and I have no idea why...

Finally got up the balls to say something about it while playing with toys one night. Said something along the lines of pretend its some well hung stranger. Wifey never said a thing about it, just went right into a screaming orgasm.

We role play it, wouldn't have any interest in the reality or the baggage that goes with it.

Often we will just use a toy with a suction cup on the wall and she goes down on me while riding the toy. That with the right wordplay is about as close to the real thing as you can (or I want to) get.


----------

